# Mystery knob on Ford Iveco 7.5 tonne dashboard - newbie query



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Airbrake knob? I think they are a different color though.


----------



## enricoliggins (1 mo ago)

Thank you. Yes, it could be. The handbrake (an air brake) is beside the drivers seat. Maybe it releases the vacuum in the air braking system?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Not sure, perhaps one of our mechanically inclined will respond. Hopefully you get it figured out.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

cigarette lighter? I think they were still putting those in vehicles then?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't know that it would be that. This is what one of those looks like. Only the knob is sticking out the barrel is completely recessed.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Located by heater controls,might be for manually operating foot level air vents


----------

